
Fundamentalists vs. The New York Times - andrenth
http://quillette.com/2018/02/17/fundamentalists-vs-new-york-times/
======
galaxyLogic
The extremists of both left and right join forces at the "other side of the
planet". They care less about the people than about them being the leader of
their pact. It is easy to condemn and judge. That is the trait shared by all
extremists.

